# Selective Mutism and Social Anxiety - July Conference



## kervatt (Mar 13, 2004)

The Chicago SMG~CAN Conference/Family Retreat is here! Check
http://www.selectivemutism.org to read more about the expert speakers and
family event. Don't forget to register early to learn from the
experts and meet many others from your area who understand and can help.


----------

